# storm chasing



## illenoid (Sep 8, 2009)

Has anyone had any expeirence storm chasing, where and how did you get work? did you have contacts b4 you went?


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 9, 2009)

illenoid said:


> Has anyone had any expeirence storm chasing, where and how did you get work? did you have contacts b4 you went?




Tried it once back in 1993 I think it was. It didn't work out for me at all.


----------

